# Cell Salts for Toddler Tooth Decay - Hyland's



## JamaicanMama87

Hi All,

I am new to the forum.

My son is 16 months old soon, and apparently has decay in top four front teeth - one of the laterl incisors is getting smaller. So the enamel is very weak.

I have ordered the *Hyland's Bioplasma Tablets, Natural Homeopathic Combination of Cell Salts Vital to Cellular Function, 1000 Count* and hope it will make a difference.

Anyone used this for decay and has success?

Thanks


----------



## blessedwithboys

Dental assistant here. I don't see decay so much as demineralization. Maybe some decay on the right side. What most people call "weak" enamel is usually just poor diet and hygiene. I can't say if that is the case with you because I don't know you. Have you asked your dentist about releasing the labial frenum? It will help prevent the inevitable diastema (gap) and can make it easier to get a toothbrush under the lip to properly clean the teeth at the gum line.


----------



## JamaicanMama87

blessedwithboys said:


> Dental assistant here. I don't see decay so much as demineralization. Maybe some decay on the right side. What most people call "weak" enamel is usually just poor diet and hygiene. I can't say if that is the case with you because I don't know you. Have you asked your dentist about releasing the labial frenum? It will help prevent the inevitable diastema (gap) and can make it easier to get a toothbrush under the lip to properly clean the teeth at the gum line.


Hi there,

Thank you for your response.

I took him to the dentist a few weeks ago after the lateral on the right chipped off in half! They eventually said he had decay behind the top 4 teeth and filled them all. The right lateral barely had much tooth material after drilling, but she was able to "save" it for now. I am watching it closely for any abscesses in the future because the decay was quite close to the nerve.

My son shows no signs of sensitivity to hot or cold and uses his teeth just fine. All I notice is the gum above the two laterals is a little darker on the sides.

I am now cleaning his teeth morning and night. His pediatrician had recommended fluoride drops months back but I didn't administer to my son due to controversy around it, but now I just use it along with a small amount of Kids Crest fluoride toothpaste.

In the picture you can see the chipped filled lateral.

I am going to look into the frenectomy because he has two cavities starting between his big teeth where the gum is thick and I can't reach very well.

My hope is just to preserve these teeth long enough till they fall out.


----------



## Naturalmoma

*There's great solutions*

I had to reply 6 months ago I found myself in a similar situation in fact my little ones teeth look just like yours. I found a homeopathic dentist treated with diet, mi paste, and orawellness tooth paste. I am happy to report she is cavity free. No fillings or work required.


----------



## Rumi2079

You can go for dental sealants to avoid tooth decay.


----------

